# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Türk tarihinin Karahanlılar

## axuliuma

Türk tarihinin Karahanlılar çağı aydınlığa kavuştu ..............Muhiddin NALBANTOĞLU


Türk imparatorlukları tarihinde önemli bir yeri olan Karahanlı Devleti''nin kuruluşu, yükselişi ve çöküşü konusunda yakınlarda yayınlanan Ekber N. Necef''in eseri bu dönemi hemen bütün detaylarıyla inceleyerek aydınlığa kavuşturmuştur. Artık bundan sonra sıra diğer büyük Türk devletlerinin tarihinin de bu derece detaylı bir şekilde araştırılması ve aydınlığa kavuşturulmasına gelmiştir. Fakat o babayiğitler, o büyük alimler henüz doğmamıştır zannediyorum. Bilindiği gibi Karahanlılar çağı Türk kültür ve edebiyatının da zirvelerinden sayılır. İlk Türk eserleri de orada doğmuştur. Kaşgarlı Mahmud''un ''Divanı LÃ»gat-i Türk'' adlı ünlü eseri de orada yazılmıştır. Karahanlılar Devleti ve teşkilatı kendinden sonraki şelçuklu devletlerine ve bütün çevre devletlerine örnek olmuştu. Fakat ne yazık ki, bu konudaki üniversitelerimizin hemen hemen tek kaynağı Türkçe İslam Ansiklopedisi olmuştur. Bir yabancı tarafından kaleme alınan bu madde uzun zaman bir görevi yerine getirmiştir. Bu defa Karahanlılar çağını büyük bir perspektifle inceleyerek, yıllarını harcayarak aydınlığa kavuşturan Ekber Necef''i bütün kalbimle kutlarım. Kitabın ''Büyük Karahanlılar Devleti''nin Gelişme ve Yükseliş Dönemi''nden bir kısmı buraya aktarıyorum: 
Abdülkerim Satuk Buğra-Han''ın 934/4 yılında amcası Oğulcak Tabgaç Kadır-Han''ın hakimiyetine son verip Karahanlılar tahtını ele geçirmesiyle Karahanlılar tarihinde yeni bir dönem açılmış oldu. İslam, devletin resmi dini ilan edildi. Bu, Satuk Buğra-Han''ın ve yandaşlarının otuz seneden fazla süren mücadelesinin getirmiş olduğu başarıydı. BirÃ»ni''ye göre, İslam alimlerinden Abdülkadir Bağdadi bir beyanında şöyle demiştir: ''İran mecusileri, bin yıldan sonra dünyaya Zerdüşt dinini temsil eden ateşperestlerin hakim olacağı hakkında Zerdüşt tarafından yapılan vaadın Miladi 929/30 yılına tesadüf etmesi dolayısıyla o yıl için bütün İran''da genel bir isyan hazırlıkları görülüyordu. Ama Türkistan Türkleri''nin İslamiyeti kabul etmesi ve nihayet Balagasun''un Müslümanların (yani Karahanlılar''dan Satuk Buğra-Han ve yandaşları) eline geçmesi, diğer Türklerin İslamiyet adına Hindistan hududundaki faaliyetleri, İranlıların (mecusilerin) bütün planlarını bozmuş, yani Karahanlılar''ın İslamiyete girişi, İslam dünyasını büyük bir buhrandan kurtarmıştı.'' 
Satuk Buğra-Han''ın İslamiyeti kabul etmesiyle ilgili olarak kaynaklarda anlatılan rivayetler arasında farklılık bulunmaktadır. İbnü''l-Esir, Abdülkerim Buğra-Han''ın İslamiyeti rüyasında kendisine gökten gelen bir emir sonucunda kabul ettiğini söyler. Müneccimbaşı da İbnü''l-Esir''in rivayetine benzer bir hikaye anlatmaktadır: 
''Bunlardan ilk önce Müslüman olan Saltuk Kara-Han''dır. Bu Satuk Kara-Han, bir gece düşünde gökten bir adamın indiğini gördü. Bu adam kendisine Türkçe: ''Müslümanlığı kabul etsen dünyada ve ahirette esenlik bulursun'' dedi. O da bunun üzerine düşünde Müslüman oldu. Sabahleyin kalktığında ise Müslüman olduğunu açıkladı.'' Bir diğer rivayette ise insanlardan bir yol göstericinin olduğu kaydediliyor ve bu zatın da bir fakih değil, belki ''kendi memleketinden kaçarak Türk hakanına sığınan Samanoğullarına mensup bir şehzade'' olduğu söyleniliyor. Kaşgar tarihçisinin ele geçmeyen eserinde, Buğra-Han''ın, Müslümanların mal ve servetine ve dinine olan bakışlarıdır ki, burada her şeyden önce Müslüman tacirlerin mal ve emtiası, özellikle dokuma ve tatlılarının hanın beğenisini kazandığı ve ancak bundan sonra Müslümanların ibadetine dikkat edip İslam dini hakkında tetkikatta bulunmaya başladığı haber verilmektedir. Satuk''un İslamı kabul etmesine ilişkin rivayetler arasında Kaşgarlı tarihçinin zikrettiği bu son açıklama daha çok kabul görmektedir. Bizce, yapılan açıklamalarda, Satuk''un İslamı kendi siyasi amaçlarını hayata geçirmek için iyi bir araç edindiği görüşü gözardı edilmiştir. 




Günün Adamı 

Yavuz Sultan Selim 

Yavuz Sultan Selim veya I. Selim. Dokuzuncu Osmanlı Padişahı. 1467''de Amasya''da doğdu. 1520''de üorlu''da öldü. Tarihin büyük cihangirlerinden. Dokuz yıllık saltanatı sırasında İran''dan Mısır''a kadar uzanan yerleri fethetti. 
şehzade Selim, büyük kardeşlerini ortadan kaldırıp babası II. Bayezid''i de zorla tahttan indirdikten sonra padişah oldu. İlk iş olarak ülkesindeki mezhep kavgasını önlemeye girişti ve bu arada İran hükümdarı şah İsmail''in taraftarı kırkbin şiiyi öldürttü. şiiliği yayan şah İsmail''in ordusunu 1514''te üaldıran''da yendi. Tebriz''i, dönüşünde Diyarbakır, Van ve Bitlis''i aldı. Dulkadiroğlu devletini ortadan kaldırdı. 1516''da Mısır Kölemen Sultanının üzerine yürüdü. Mısır ordusunu Mercidabık''ta ve Gazze''de yendi. Suriye ve Filistin''i aldı. 1517''de Mısır''ı ve Hicaz''ı fethederek, halifeliği Osmanoğullarına geçirdi, kendisi de ilk Osmanlı halifesi oldu. İstanbul''a döndükten sonra, yeni bir sefere hazırlanırken şirpençeden öldü. İşini bilen ve heybetli olması yüzünden halk arasında ''Yavuz'' diye anılan I.Selim, bilginleri ve sanatkarları korur, kendisi de şiir yazardı.

Günün Düşüncesi 

Atatürk ve Fatih 

''Karışır top sesi, nal sesi, davul... 
üağdan çağa çığır açar gemiler.
Bir hakan atını denize sürer 
Ve der ki: ''Yıkılsın Bizans''ı koruyan sur, 
Vur! Fetih aşkına vur!'' 

İstanbul... Tarih boyunca ''dünyanın gözbebeği'', ''şehirlerin melikesi'', ''dünya cenneti'' gibi isimlerle anılan ve bütün insanlığın hayranlığını üzerinde toplayan İstanbul... Nice kralların, hükümdarların, hakanların ve padişahların uykularını kaçırtan ve bu yüzden kuruluşundan Fatih tarafından fethine kadar onyedisi Romalılar, Bizanslılar, İslavlar, Rumlar ve Latinler, yedisi Araplar ve beşi de Osmanlılar tarafından olmak üzere yirmidokuz defa kuşatılan İstanbul... Tanrının hiçbir tabiat güzelliğini esirgemediği, çağlar boyu bilime, kültüre ve sanata beşiklik yapan İstanbul... Ve Türk tarihinin iki ölümsüz ismi Fatih Sultan Mehmet ve Mustafa Kemal Atatürk arasında köprü görevi gören İstanbul... üünkü o, kuruluşundan bugüne kadar, sadece iki defa, bu iki büyük Türk''e kucağını açmış ve onları bağrına basmıştır. 
Fatih Sultan Mehmet, 29 Mayıs 1453''te İstanbul''un ilk fatihi oldu ve dünya tarihinin akışını değiştirerek ortaçağı kapattı, yeniçağı açtı. 
Mustafa Kemal Atatürk ise, 6 Ekim 1923''te İstanbul''un ikinci fatihi oldu. I. Dünya Savaşı''ndan yenik çıkmamız üzerine 13 Kasım 1918''de 55 savaş gemisi ile İstanbul''u işgal eden itilaf devletleri için ''geldikleri gibi giderler'' diyen Atatürk, Kurtuluş Savaşı''nın zaferle sonuçlanmasından sonra, bu sözünün gereğini yapmış ve işgal kuvvetlerinin artlarına bakmadan Türk bayrağını selamlayarak gitmelerini sağlamıştı. Böylece Atatürk de İstanbul''u ikinci defa Türklüğe kazandırmakla, çağının bütün ezilen ve bağımsızlık peşinde koşan uluslarına örnek olmuştu. 

Dr. Sakin üner (Eğitimci ve Yazar) 

Okunacak Kitaplar / Tarih Klasikleri 

KARAHANLILAR / Ekber N. Necef 


Büyük Türk tarihi birbirini takip eden pek çok cihangir devletin içinde yer aldığı engin bir alandır. Bu Türk devletleri arasında hiç şüphesiz en önemli bir devlet de Karahanlılar''dır. Ancak, Krahanlılar konusunda Türkçemizde bugüne kadar hemen hiçbir müstakil monografi yayınlanmamıştır. üniversitelerimizin umumi Türk tarihi kürsüleri, Türkçe İslam Ansiklopedisi''nin altıncı cildindeki Karahanlılar maddesini esas alarak ders vermektedirler. Omelyan Prıstak tarafından kaleme alınan bu madde uzun ve güzel bir icmalden ibarettir. Ekber Necef''in eseri ise 422 sahifeden oluşan mükemmel bir araştırma eseridir. Yerli ve yabancı binlerce kitabın derinlemesine incelenmesi ile hazırlanan eser konunun klasik ve kaynak bir kitabı mahiyetindedir. Karahanlılar aynı zamanda Türk milli kültürünün temel eserlerinin de meydana getirdiği bir medeniyet ve kültür merkezini oluşturmaktadır. Kitabın beş bölümden oluşan metni hemen hemen beş kitap diyebileceğimiz kadar güzel ve mükemmel hazırlanmıştır. Kitabın takdiminde denildiği gibi: ''Göktürkler''in gerçek varisleri kimdir? Bugünkü Tuvalılar, Göktürkler''in gerçek varisleri ve devamı olduklarını ileri sürüyorlar. Ama onlardan önce Karahanlılar aynı iddiada bulunmuşlar ve Karahanlı Devleti''nin Göktürkler''in devamı olduğunu belirtmişlerdi. 
Ya peki biz kimiz? Kimin devamı, kimin mirasçısıyız? Haklarında en az bilgi sahibi olduğumuz Karahanlılar konusu, bu kitapla açıklığa kavuşacaktır. Ekber N. Necef''in uzun soluklu bir çalışması Türk tarihine ilgi duyanların kütüphanesinde mutlaka bulunması gereken bir eser.'' Artık Türk aydınları ve Türk ilim alemi Karahanlıları bu temel kaynaktan okuyacaklardır. İrtibat için Tlf: Selenge Yayınları / 0212 514 45 73

----------

